# B&S Intek 6.75



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Everyone!!
Ive been off line as my pc went down.
I have a john deere with an intek 6.75 H.P.
Model:121602
Type:0269-E1
Code:991209FA

The problem is this:I got this mower and it wouldnt start unless I used starter fluid.And then she ran for about five mins and died and would,nt start again.I then found gas in the crank.
So I bought a carb rebuild kit.After rebuilding the carb.The engine would start
and run but it smokes.So I got onto b&s Site and got the valve specs.
After setting the valves @ 0.007 and 7 mm after tdc the engine started right up
But the intake valve was clacking like crazy so i adjusted it a 1/8 turn more and it stopped the clacking( and the idle went down slightly)I started engine about 12 times running it for a few mins. each time.Ran just fine.So off to bed i go and in the morning she wont start cold.Even with fluid.There is NO fuel in the crank this time.And i think that I need to double up on the primer gasket but she wont fire with spray.And she occasionally coughs thru the carb and exhaust at the same time.Any thoughts from you would be great as I was going to sell my old elec. start craftsman and keep this one the handle is higher and it seems that this would be a better machine for me with the yard i have.
As always,:dude:
Steven


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

readjust your valves. they should be done when engines cold. bet your intake is not closing.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

It says in the manual with piston 6mm past TDC, check when engine is cold.

Intake .10mm - .20mm
.004" - .008"

Exhaust .10mm - .20mm
.004" - .008"

On a side note I didnt see where it said 7mm past TDC and your .007" gap is at the upper limit of to much gap and they give a maximum of 
.008 which is where your "clacking" is coming from. (.008 is wider then .004) I would bring them both back down to .004" or .005" to start and 6mm past TDC. And I bet you tightened them when you heard the "clacking" which in turn your RPM dropped because you opened the valves further reducing the gap from to much to none at all. This can cause popping through carb from trying to start it because its out of time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

*that makes sense*

Yeh,
That makes sense to me.As she did run pretty good when she was warmed up.
I think what i actually read was that the Intake was 0.005-0.007 And exh.was 0.007 -0.009 @ 5mm tdc .
But I was having a bad week and was using any puter i could get my hands on.
I'll use youre numbers and see how it goes .Thanks DJ.
I'll let you know.
As always Steven:dude:


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well thats ok, we all have them. But if you go here, input your model and type and look at the manual you will see what I seen.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/

It was early so maybe I missed something. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I got up this morning.
And Tried to start up but would'nt start with out spray.
But then died .Checked the fuel and looked empty so I filled the tank.
She Started with spray and ran fine(other than how noisy the motor is
compared to the quantum).Anyways I started it up 2 hours later with out having to prime.2 pulls .and 4 hours after that she primed and started after 2 pulls.I think I'll try again tomorrow morning and see what happens.Every time I put the air filter back on she wont start the next 
Morning.Keep you posted.
Asalways Steven


----------

